# peep sight will not line up



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Is the string loop tied properly, are the knots on opposite sides of the string? 
If they are, you can get them set correctly then put a couple drops of gluse on the knots and let set overnight.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

knots need to be opposite like SPOT said, also when tying on a loop i think a bit of wax on the end helps the knots cinch down tighter on the string cause it helps eliminate the friction in the knots. take off or retie with some string wax and tighten the loop.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

If the loop is tied correctly the knots should be on oposite sides like stated before, and the more you pull the loop the tighter it should get if tied right.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

The way we do it at the shop and it works excellent is the following. You will need a press.

Mark on string where peep needs to be with a marker.

Take peep out. Mark 1/2 inch on both sides of where peep needs to be. 

Using the 1/2 inch marks you just made serve the string (without any pressure on it from the press) with peep out in both directions away from the peep.

Now re-install peep. It will be a little tight but it will go.

Now put you a new loop on the string. Be sure that the knots are on opposite sides as stated earlier.

Peep should not rotate and the loop should now stay straight.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Good info in replies. Get the peep to align and then wax the loop before installing.
I use nock pliers for tightening loops, but a good set of needle nose pliers will work. 

Sometimes "training the peep" gets the job done. Be aggressive here. Twist the peep severely while holding the string at the loop location. If this becomes too much, then twist the peep back about half of your severe twist. It takes a little time and experience, but sometimes works. Then there is the peep that is off center a tiny bit, but straightens at full draw. This is okay. I have two bows that the peep has been doing this, one for 3 years and one for going on two years.


----------

